# Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich



## chrisamb (20. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem ich hier schon lange mitlese, möchte ich mich jetzt endlich auch mal vorstellen.
Ich heiße Christian, bin 37 und wohne in Bayern.

Da ich ja weiß, daß Ihr von jedem Bilder sehen wollt, will ich nicht so sein und auch ein bisschen was zeigen.


Meine "Teichgeschichte" beginnt 2006 mit der absoluten Billigversion eines Teiches, mit  einem "Mörtelkübel" in unserem kleinen Garten.
 
 
Der Bottich wurde nach recht kurzer Zeit auch schon von Köcherfliegenlarven, __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven bewohnt.
 

Tja, was soll ich sagen, ich habe mich in den "Miniteich" verliebt und war ganz traurig, daß ich ihn 2007 schon wieder abgeben mußte.
Wir haben uns ein eigenes Haus gebaut und den Bottich mit der Wohnung verkauft, da die neue Besitzerin auch ganz begeistert war.

Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt, war das nur der Anfang der Geschichte.
Als wir also im Sommer 2007 in unser Haus gezogen sind, war für mich klar, ich will wieder Wasser in unserem neuen Garten!

Im Februar 2008 haben wir dann angefangen, den Platz für unseren Teich festzulegen und im März wurde dann gegraben.
 
 

Ende März 2008 war es dann endlich soweit, eine Zinkwanne wurde geflutet, bepflanzt und wir hatten wieder Wasser im Garten 
 


Ende April gabs dann "Wasser Marsch" am Teich, ausgelegt mit EPDM-Folie.
 
 

Nach ca. einer Woche sieht alles schon viel besser aus.
 

Ende Mai gabs dann einen kleinen "Rückschlag" (jaja, sieht ja nett aus, aber unsere wenigen Pflanzen haben sehr gelitten bzw. waren dann weg).
Wir wussten uns dann nicht mehr anders zu helfen und haben ein Netz gespannt. das hat ihnen dann nach mehrmaligem vertreiben wohl doch nicht so gut gefallen.
 
 

Unsere Zinkwanne setzt inzwischen leider einen nicht so schönen roten Belag an, der mit der Zeit immer dicker wird.
 

Ende Mai durften dann auch 8 kleine __ Shubunkin bei uns einziehen. Ich weiß, jetzt kommen von dem einen oder anderen wieder Einwände (viel zu Früh), aber den Fischen geht es gut, alle haben es ohne Probleme überstanden!
 
ach ja, wir haben auch schon Besuch von außen bekommen. Eine Gelbbauchunke, die hier in der Umgebung lebt, hat uns öfter mal besucht.
 
 

Mitte Juli 2008 sieht´s dann auch im Garten um den Teich besser aus 
 
 
Ach ja, ich habe nie eine "Algenblüte" gehabt. Wie man sieht, ist bis zum Grund alles klar!

Teil 2 folgt...:smoki

Christian


----------



## chrisamb (20. Dez. 2009)

Hier dann noch ein paar Bilder vom Dezember 2008
 
 
 
Unsere kleine Rauhaardackeldame Isis testet auch mal das Eis auf dem Teich..
 


Ende April 2009, fast genau 1 Jahr nach der Befüllung des Teichs, wird dann langsam alles wieder grüner.
 
 

Die Zinkwanne ist inzwischen kein Miniteich mer sondern wurde normal bepflanzt.

Unsere Gelbbauchunke hat uns auch mal wieder besucht!
 


Sieht doch schon ganz nett aus, oder?? (Juni 09)
Inzwischen haben sich ein paar Goldies zu uns gerette, die sonst in den weiten der Kanalisation verschwunden wären (nicht von uns, wir haben sie aufgenommen!!)
 
 
 
 

Meine "Black Princess" blüht auch
 
 

Dann noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder:
 
 
 

So, ich hoffe die Bilder haben euch gefallen.

Christian


----------



## axel (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Hallo Chistian 

Dan mal ein herzliches Willkommen 
:Willkommen2
Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr !
Sehr schöne Fotos .
Auch die Gestaltung um den Teich herum find ich Klasse 

lg
axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Hallo Christian,:willkommen
Toll angelegt,super Bilder,klasse gemacht der Teich gefällt mir sehr gutokioki


----------



## ron (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Hallo Christian,

wirklich sehr schön wie sich alles entwickelt hat. Das macht sicher auch andere Mut, wenn es am Anfang noch nicht die Vorstellungen entspricht.



Ron


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Hallo Christian,
willkommen hier bei den Teichverrrückten.
Deine Bilderstory ist klasse.... und gibt mir die Hoffnung, daß unser Teich im nächsten Jahr auch so schön bewachsen sein wird... wir haben unseren in diesem Jahr erst angelegt,
herzlich
Eva-Maria


----------



## chrisamb (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Hi,
vielen Dank für eure Willkommensgrüße!



@ Eva-Maria
ich hätte nicht geglaubt, daß doch alles um den Teich so schnell wächst...
nur im Teich da fehlt´s noch etwas mit dem Wachstum.

Aber das wichtigste was man hier im Forum lerrnt ist Geduld zu haben :beten
Ich denke nächstes Jahr wirds schon besser wachsen. 

Euer Teich gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wirst sehen, das wird schneller bewachsen sein wie du denkst!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## chrisamb (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Hallo,
von mir auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder.

 
 

unsere Gelbbauchunke ist jetzt auch wieder zu Besuch 
 


Christian


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Sehr schöne Teichanlage habt ihr da..einwandfrei 

P.S.: Wie geht es der Zinkwanne


----------



## chrisamb (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Die Zinkwanne...
naja, die wurde nicht wirklich besser und nach dem strengen Winter war sie dann auch undicht.
Wir haben sie dann normal bepflanzt.
Als "Ersatz" haben wir jetzt auch wieder so nen Mörtelkübel ähnlich dem ganz am Anfang angelegt.

Christian


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Servus Christian

Schöner Teich und wie man sieht, die Geduld hat sich ausgezahlt 

Mensch, um die Gelbbauchunke beneide ich Dich ..... kannst die nicht mal ins "Rechte Licht" rücken ... meine eine Makro-Aufnahme, so wie diese
Wäre doch eine Herausforderung  
Ich Träume ein bissserl  .... anschleichen, am Boden robbend ..... Zentimeter um Zentimeter .... immer wieder ein Foto dazwischen ... die Luft anhalten ... wieder ein Foto ... bis du am Ziel, 50-60cm, vor dem Objekt der Begierde bist...... 
Bin ich verrückt 

Warum sehe ich "noch" nicht, diese wunderschöne __ Kröten  oder Diese


----------



## chrisamb (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Hi!
Die Unke ist bei uns leider auch ein seltener Gast. Da leben einige im Regenauffangbecken direkt neben unerem Grundstück und manchmal besucht uns eben eine.
Wg. Foto... ich besitze nur ne kleine Kompakt-Cam....


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Ach Christian .... 

Hmmm ... eine D-SLR wäre schon was ....

Aber "Träume sind Schäume" ..... 

Ich habe mich gehen lassen  angesichts deiner Bilder über die GBU ....

Sorry ...


----------



## chrisamb (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Tja, sowas hätte ich auch gern, is aber nach unserem Hausbau nicht mehr drin.

Ach ja, ich war nur so ca. 30cm von der Unke weg!

Christian


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Servus Christian

Genau in dieser Situation war ich auch mal .....

Wie heißts von mir immer ....

"Geduld ist die größte Tugent der Teichler" ....

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat .... 

Kann es nachvollziehen 

Edit: 30cm  ... warum hast du keine D-SLR .... habs erst jetzt gelesen


----------



## chrisamb (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

Unsere neueste Wasserstelle:
 

Und hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute:


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein neuer mit Teich*

HUhu!

Das sieht toal schön bewachsen aus..ich bin selber immer so ungeduldig, wann denn endlich alles eingewachsen ist..wir haben unser Haus erst letzten Herbst gekauft..zwar schon recht eingewachsen..aber eben zum Teil auch unschön überwuchert...Gefällt mir total gut dein Teich!!


edit:

Vor allem die Findlinge find ich super!

gruss antje


----------

